# frage zu shortcuts / tastaturbedinung / hotkeys



## Transmitter (6. Juni 2002)

hi!

ich arbeite irgendwie gerne viel mit tastatur .. 
kann ich da nicht auch was für linux machen??

ich meine auf der kde gibbet ja fast nix, was man mit keyboard usen kann .. das contex menü reagiert nicht und die win taste auch nicht  
kann ich die irgenwie auf das programme menü legen und evtl. ein paar tastenkombinationen speichern zum schnellaufruf irgendwelcher applikationen??

habe suse 8.0 mit meistens kde 

thx schon mal


----------



## Kosh (7. Juni 2002)

*Tastatur unter Linux*

Da gibts einen kde ordner da sind alle Konfigurationsdateien abgespeichert, da kannste du alles änders sogar deine Tastenkombinationen.


----------



## Transmitter (7. Juni 2002)

hab noch was hübsches heute morgen gefunden:

"start" -> kontrollzentrum -> erscheinungsbild -> tastenkürzel .. 

da kann man auch alles nach herzenslust ändern .. läuft voll genial! 

jetzt kenn ich wohl auch das kontrollzentrum auswendig, so lange wie ich danach gesucht habe .. tastenkürzel ist ja auch so was von unaussagekräftig


----------

